# Somewhat Timid V Pup--Suggestions?



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

My 15 wk V pup is a delight, but I would love some suggestions for handling a puppy that can be somewhat fearful. Pumpkin is exposed to the outdoors daily. Woods, water, usually people outside of the family etc. She seems to be easily spooked. At night, she is constantly checking her surroundings (stopping, looking around, "takes off" under your feet etc) when we are walking just before bed. If there is a lot going on around her, she does not listen as well, and is rarely focused on me when on leash. If I take her out, and a sound or something moving spooks her, she takes off running. I have not let this deter me to date. I just keep exposing her to life. Well, over our Thanksgiving holiday, a family dog jumped her very aggressively. It was not play and came out of nowhere! This dog walked passed Pumpkin, sitting at my feet, and turned around to attack. Pumpkin took off, once my husband got the cardigan corgi off her, and no she is terrified of new dogs. She immediately takes a submissive role and pees everywhere. I feel terrible for her, but I don't want to project anything other than confidence & reassurance. How can I best do that and help Pumpkin shed some of this timid behavior? I know she is young & still discovering the world, but I don't want this to be a predominant personality trait either. I do not want to do anything that feeds nervousness. For training purposes, I would like her to be more focused on us & learning rather than all the noises & "boogie-men" perceived around her. Thanks so much!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Anxiety does seem to be a liability in this breed. To my mind, it sounds like you are doing all the right things. Build her confidence by training her in basic obedience commands, which it sounds like you are doing. Use positive training methods, lots of reward and praise. Try to avoid anything she might perceive as harsh, even scolding (which is a tall order...we've lost it with Rosie a few times, I'm afraid). Don't be afraid to reassure her if she looks frightened, it won't make the anxiety any worse and it might help. Don't push the issue too hard if she is really panicked about something, but keep on arranging for her to spend lots of time around other dogs and all types of people (children, men, women). Have new people offer her treats whenever possible. You could try offering her treats when she is around other dogs to help her condition positive associations (except, of course, with dogs who seem aggressive, in which case anxiety on her part would be appropriate). You might even consider paying for a few hours in a dog playgroup or daycare several times a week, just to be sure she gets lots of experience and social skills. It will probably take lots of time to sort out all of the fearful reactions you're seeing, and she may always be a bit prone to anxiety no matter what you do right, but just keep at it. Like you say, she's young.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Whe wiley was young he used to always pee everywhere when dogs ran up to him, and was always very submissive. Do not worry too much about it, I'm sure she will grow out of it. She is only 15wks so will probably get spooked by things she hasnt heard before. The most important thing is to just socialise sooo much at this age. She has had a bad incounter with a dog so now you need to make her have loads more good encounters. Invite friends dogs who you know are friendly round to play. Go up to people at the park and ask if she can play with their dogs. Take her to puppy classes. 
As for noises just continue to socialise her with these too, if she gets spooked, dont reassure her- just carry on like nothings happened and she will reaslise that nothing had happened and theres no need to be scared.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I will just carry on with exposure to life & hope everything improves. Pumpkin plays well with others (humans & dogs) once she gets over the initial meeting. She is a funny girl--quirks and all!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I think the exposure during critical periods in development is key. Rosie went to dog day care from puppyhood, and although she has a lot of anxiety problems now, the one thing that does not make her anxious at all is other dogs. It seems to me that's probably because of her getting used to being around them from such a young age. She has big issues with strange humans (especially children and men) and we think that may have to do with shortcomings in her early socialization. She's 17 months old now and continues to be easily spooked by noises and things she doesn't understand like balloons or halloween decorations. I wouldn't say she seems as timid and submissive as she did in puppyhood, but definitely easily spooked.


----------

